#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Corporate Lessons - a Satire!

## saloni

A satire on corporate world. Please find it attached!





  Similar Threads: Corporate monkeys Corporate monkeys Cisco CCNA CCNP Certified Corporate Trainers Corporate Lessons for FaaDoOEngineers!

----------


## PANKAJ NEGI

Gr8 one...........

----------

